# fuel mixture for Craftsman Bushwacker ?



## yarddog (Jun 21, 2005)

I have borrowed from a friend a Craftsman Bushwacker grass trimmer.
I don't really remember if it is a 31 or 32 cc, 17 or 18 inch cut.
I am trying to find out what is the proper fuel mixture for it.
The fuel cap shows 20-25:1 ratio is the correct.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well... i don't know specifically, but... if the cap is the correct cap thats supposed to be on it, then yeah it should be the right mix.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

